# New Professor Motor Power Supply is $119.95



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I ordered a Professor Motor PMTR1400 15 amp 5-20 Volt Power Supply today. The unit has a nice digital readout. This will work for BRASCAR, magnet cars, T-Jets, and the new small cans for 1/24 type HO cars, see Ultimate Scratchbuilt on Hobby Talk. The unit can also be used for a break in power supply and/or power supply for a comm or tire lathe.

The $119.95 price includes retail shipping. Professor Motor also sells to dealers.

I will be providing a full review of this power supply in a future issue of HO Racers Coast to Coast (HORCTC).


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.professormotor.com/product-p/pmtr1400.htm









__________________


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Any report yet?


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*First Impressions*

Build quality. The unit has a plastic case and less than heavy duty knobs. The unit has a cooler fans, especially good for warmer climates. The power supply did a great job powering my Cobra comm lathe. The comm lathe pulled 8 to 12 amps at times on the units amp meter. Measured voltage with my volt ohm meter was 4 to 20 volts. My volt ohm meter, which I trust, was .75 volts lower than the unit volt/amp meter. 

The 4 volt setting was perfect for the comm lathe. I will be trying the power supply on my slot car track and drag strip soon. Probably next weekend. 

I will be doing a full review in the Jan 2012 issue of HORCTC.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Leo,lots of guys are waiting for your report:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm looking forward to a review as well, it really feels like these guys are underselling the value of a 15 Amp supply, here is what they say on the site:

Professor Motor 15 Amp 5-20 Volt Power Supply - Very well filtered clean DC Output - Digital meter (switchable from amps to volts) - "Switching" regulated supply - Recommended for 1/32 track power, motor break-in, tire truer use 

Tire truing and motor break in? Am I missing something? By all rights a P/S with these specs should run 4 BSRT super stocks on a track very well. At the moment I have a 0-30 V, 5 A supply and with the 4 Super Stocks trying to take off all at once it overloads the supply and causes it to reset itself. Ten amps should be enough but 15 would be amazing for this price....


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a PMT 15amp Power Supply on my 1/24 Gerding Tri Oval. It works really well with the cars. From 1/32 Plastic to 1/32 Womps all the way up to 4 1/2in 1/24 cars with Falcon 7 motors. It does the job really good with no bad signs so far. Well worth the money!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I finally had a chance to try the Professor Motor (PM) power supply powering a layout. It seemed to do just fine with Modified cars. There were no power surges. It looks like it has enough reserve power to take care of the amp surge, if several cars hit the main straight at the same time. If you do not have the budget to upgrade to the Digitrax power supply, I believe the PM power supply is the way to go.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The price disparity is because this is a switching mode power supply. A linear power supply with the same voltage/current output specs would cost at least 1.5x - 2x as much but voltage regulation, noise, emi, transient tolerance, and ripple would likely be an order of magnitude better. However, these differences are largely inconsequential for slot car applications. Enjoy the bargain.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody test it with low ohm cars?

What about 6 lanes at 18volt with 3 ohm cars, at the start of a race , it would create lots of AMP demand.

Drag race setup?


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have tested it on a 4 lane track with 3 ohm cars and a drag strip and it works fine. There will be a full review in the January issue of HO Racers Coast to Coast (HORCTC).


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good info, I would be interested about the review for my 6 lane track.
We run BSRT & Wizz cars. My "house supplied" controllers are adjustable
Prof. Motor & they work well.


----------

